# how many feedings???



## Genevieve (Dec 13, 2008)

sorry, once again, i know nothing. how many times a day do u feed a hog?  
Cheers,
G


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

they should have food available at all times, in otherwords you should free feed them.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

I feed my hedgehogs on their "morning" once a day.

Hedgehogs can be fat very fast and you have to be carful to not give to much of food.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

i keep food in with my 11 hedgies all the time and have never had trouble with one becomeing overweight


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

You're lucky because I have three that I have to be carefull!!  Three bigs!! :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Most breeders free feed their hedgies, as long as you feed low fat food they rarely become overweight but it does happen.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I free feed all of ours and always have and out of all those hedgehogs, have only had 2 that would be considered overweight. One came to me obese and the other is just an all round big gal. She never lost all the weight between litters.


----------



## Genevieve (Dec 13, 2008)

how many do you have??
:?:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Right now I have 30 adults plus 8 babies.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

wow thats alot of hedgies  thats pretty cool but they must be alot of money and work. I have enough work just keeping Bruno. He is a little rascle  Do you take um out at different times? or do you have tons of exercise pens? Thats really cool!


----------



## Kean (Jan 4, 2009)

just a question about free feedings, what if your a kid that owns a hedgie and you cant feed them while your at school, do you just feed them twice once in the morning, and once at night?


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

if you feed them in the morning before school it should last them until you get home from school.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Kean, your question can apply to anyone... people who have to leave to go to work, school, etc. For my hedgehogs, I usually only have to feed them once a day. If they eat it all at night, I'll add a little more in the morning. One of my hedgehogs does get up during the day for a snack during the day, and the other never leaves her snuggle bag.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

haha mine will come out like 3 or 4 times a day for snacks! :lol:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've had a few that would get up 3-4 times as well. Each hedgehog is very different in what they do and what they like.... which is why you see most of my answers in some form of "it just depends on the hedgehog." It also is one of the reasons I fell so much in love with these little guys. They have a ton of personality, and so much variety. It can teach you to be patient and sometimes to be creative.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

my hedgie sleeps through the whole day rarely seen out of his igloo. Bruno taught me alot of patience though..like i have him out and he sleeps the whole time. then when I put him back in his cage, he is up and going in a few minutes. That can be irritating to me! But then he looks at me with his cute little face and I forget all about it!


----------

